# Sertraline doesn’t work anymore??



## NomdeGuerra (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi there !

Did not been here for years cause after I started taking Sertraline a few years ago my DR almost dissapear. I was functioning very wel and lived my life again after years of agony. It was like the meds sweeped all the feelings under te carpet in a way i felt i was cured. Sometimes slight feelings came back but not longer than a day or some.

About 3 months ago it seemed the DR feelings came back big time. Not all the time but for some days and it is becoming stronger and stronger.

Is it possible the medicine is simply stop working? I know there are no doctors here  but maybe somebody experienced it and knows what to do now? Up my dossage?

Thanks!


----------



## lalalauren123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Not sure if you are still around but when I first experienced DR/DP, my doctor upped me from 150 to 200 mg. Worked like a charm for 2 years. Now I have it again and have been upped to 250 mg. Unfortunately, it has not helped much this time around.

Toying with the idea of adding something to the mix or switching altogether. What did you end up doing?


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

SSRI "poop-out" is a thing that does happen (where the SSRI stops working), but that is usually a situation where you have maxed out the dosage and it still doesn't work, which is when you would look for a different med to replace the one that failed.

More common than "poop-out" is that your dose needs to be increased. Many of us are started on a lower SSRI dose anyway so increasing it isn't too big of a deal. Medication has given me my life back, but I did have a slip up where I thought the medication wasn't working for me any longer. Upping the dose worked great and solved the problem. I went from taking 50mg to 100mg of zoloft(sertaline) and felt normal again within a week or less.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

lalalauren123 said:


> Not sure if you are still around but when I first experienced DR/DP, my doctor upped me from 150 to 200 mg. Worked like a charm for 2 years. Now I have it again and have been upped to 250 mg. Unfortunately, it has not helped much this time around.
> 
> Toying with the idea of adding something to the mix or switching altogether. What did you end up doing?


Maybe consider a low dose of Atypical Lauren....Its worth a shot....If a low dose does nothing within a few weeks just drop it...The worst a low dose will do is make you sleepy maybe....Low dose Atypical saved me many years ago and still does to this day...


----------



## NomdeGuerra (Jan 4, 2019)

I was on 75mg Sertraline for years and they worked wonders for my DR. 
Lately i had my blood checked and the value of the Sertraline was 16. It have To has a minimum of 60 to have a therapeutic basis.

My Dr. Upped my dosage to 150mg to see if the standards in my blood will go up. 
Now i'm in the first weeks of the increase and can feel the DR and Anxiety is fucking intense. I hope it will turn out for the best when the side effects lessen.


----------

